# Need New Recipes For No Bake Cannabis Edibles.



## anhedonia (Jun 23, 2008)

Got 42 grams of nug and sugarleaves from skunk #1 plant all ready to be made into butter. Ive made chocolate rice krispe treats the past few times and I want to know some other reccomendations of cerial bars or other non bake edibles. Theres gotta be more to cannabis edibles than brownies and chocolate rice krispe squares.


----------



## pig420 (Jun 24, 2008)

i thought u had 2 use heat to activate the thc...
you got me curious....i just had to subscribe


cookies r my fav.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jun 25, 2008)

Marijuana Cooking Marijuana Recipes and Cookbooks

There is all types of shit you can make. The caramel looks easy enough.


----------



## LocoMonkey (Jun 25, 2008)

The fudge recipe looks yummy.


----------



## Dabu (Jun 25, 2008)

You're making me hungry!~


----------



## poplars (Aug 13, 2010)

epic fail on the no bake recipes....


the ONLY no bake recipe I've ever found (note I haven't looked that hard.) was betty crocker peanut butter bon bons . . . just add butter!


----------



## Commander Rainbow Veins (Aug 19, 2010)

Lol I hope some people add their 2 cents but i got to add this to see if you find anything cause i love sweets especially cereal treats


----------



## reefermdns (Aug 20, 2010)

I do ALOT of cannabaking myself so I found this thread very interesting!! Check out some of my ideas!!
*

Chocolate Peanut Butter No Bake*1/2 cup Cannabutter, cubed (4oz)
1/2 cup honey
1/4 cup baking cocoa
1 1/3 cups creamy peanut butter
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract
Melt butter in a small saucepan. Stir in honey and cocoa until smooth. Remove from heat. Stir in peanut butter and vanilla. 
Spoon onto a cookie sheet. Refrigerate overnight. Enjoy your no bake cookies.*

Refrigerator Cookies*

1 cup sugar
1/2 Cup CannaButter (4oz)
1 egg
3 tablespoons cocoa
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
2 1/2 cups self-rising flour
1/4 cup milk 

First put butter in a mixing bowl. Then slowly add sugar and beat until creamy. Next beat the egg and add to mixture. Add cocoa, then vanilla. Add flour a bit at a time. Then add the milk. Add a little extra flour if it's not stiff enough. Chill for one hour.
Take the dough and shape it into long rolls about 2 inches in diameter. Cover each roll with plastic wrap and keep in the fridge for 24 hours. Cut the rolls to make cookies. 

*Millionaire Bars*1 cup sugar
1 cup brown sugar
1 cup corn syrup
1 cup Cannabutter (8oz)
1 13 ounce can evaporated milk
1 teaspoon vanilla
4 cups pecans, halved
1 12 ounce package chocolate chips
1/5 bar of paraffin
Mix together sugar, brown sugar, corn syrup, and half the can of milk in a saucepan. Bring to a boil. Add the rest of the milk and cook to firm ball candy stage (240 to 250F degrees on a candy thermometer). Add vanilla and pecans. 
Pour into a greased 9 X 11 inch pan. Refrigerate for 3 to 4 hours. 
Cut refrigerated sugar mixture into squares. Melt chocolate and paraffin over a double boiler. Then poke a toothpick into squares one at a time and dip into melted chocolate. Place squares on wax paper. 

**With a full cup of butter in this recipie WATCH OUT...depending on your butters strength they have potential to be VERY POTENT


----------



## Commander Rainbow Veins (Aug 20, 2010)

lol i think im the only one who has checked this forum out in a while. But thank you for the recipes. im going to def. try them out. hahaha they all sound so good and best thing is i have most of the ingredients ;D


----------



## akgrown (Aug 20, 2010)

no matter what your edibles will not work unless you either make butter or heat the plant material in some way. If you want easy no-bake shit then Krispi treats are the best way to go. Try replacing it with cereals like, cookie crisp, fruity pebbles, captn crunch peanut butter, or your favorite cereal. If you have a churn at home you could always make icecream as well.


----------



## brock (Aug 20, 2010)

cookies, flapjacks, in pasta dishes, pizza.


----------



## poplars (Aug 20, 2010)

brock said:


> cookies, flapjacks, in pasta dishes, pizza.


big meals are unideal because you will end up wasting 1/3rd of it in your shit.


got that information from the art of cooking cannabis, a book from the 70s.


----------



## reefermdns (Aug 21, 2010)

Lol...Made some garlic bread with some extra butter I had sitting around...Tasted like straight dank LOL but it did the job just fine


----------



## Commander Rainbow Veins (Aug 22, 2010)

poplars said:


> big meals are unideal because you will end up wasting 1/3rd of it in your shit.
> 
> 
> got that information from the art of cooking cannabis, a book from the 70s.


wow thats really useful. im going to have to give you some rep for that. XD


----------



## dadio161 (Sep 21, 2010)

I like to make Krispie Treats and I add English Toffee candy flavoring to the marshmallow mixture . I also add a bag of Toffee bits to the cereal .
I also make another Krispie by adding Apple flavoring to mixture and pour melted caramel over the top after packing in a cookie sheet .


----------



## Greather420 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey there...just wanted to mention you all that I have started a thread for marijuana recipes...so far I've only posted my hot fudge recipe, but I will be posting MANY more recipes, for deserts as well as actual meal-food! lol....I'm new to Rollitup, so I'm not sure how to link my thread to here, but look it up! I also take requests, so if there's anything you want to turn into a medicated meal, just let me know and I'll help you figure it out!


----------

